# Homemade Swimming Decoys ideas?



## C.J. (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone have any ideas to make a homemade swimming decoy? these are pretty cheap below but I was thinking about setting a few of them on some cable and having them go across the lake and back. 

http://therealdecoy.com/swimmer.php


----------



## jason bales (Jan 18, 2012)

http://openzone2000.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=26&osCsid=mgmafbqlhkoskmnpvmfugcvf21
This is cheaper


----------



## cmk07c (Jan 18, 2012)

C.J. said:


> anyone have any ideas to make a homemade swimming decoy? these are pretty cheap below but I was thinking about setting a few of them on some cable and having them go across the lake and back.
> 
> http://therealdecoy.com/swimmer.php



Actually looks pretty good. I'm not sure you could build something for cheaper, aside from maybe the bilge butt deeks. If you're handy go for it, but for 50 bucks that swimmer would be able to put a good bit of motion in a half dozen deeks? I'd watch it and see if they go on sale?


----------



## Bdub (Jan 18, 2012)

has anybody used the 20 dollar one that clips on... does it get clogged up easily?


----------



## carrolluga1 (Jan 18, 2012)

jason bales said:


> http://openzone2000.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=26&osCsid=mgmafbqlhkoskmnpvmfugcvf21
> This is cheaper



I saw 20 of these on eBay for sell NIB for like 100 bucks.


----------



## C.J. (Jan 18, 2012)

jason bales said:


> http://openzone2000.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=26&osCsid=mgmafbqlhkoskmnpvmfugcvf21
> This is cheaper



anyone used this?


We were in Ballard Co. KY last week on a Duck hunt and after watching live ducks a few lakes a way you can see that they are constantly moving, creating that ripple behind them.


----------



## BrianP (Jan 18, 2012)

jason bales said:


> http://openzone2000.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=26&osCsid=mgmafbqlhkoskmnpvmfugcvf21
> This is cheaper



I just bought one of these at Academy last week.  It works pretty good, but did get clogged once.


----------



## killerv (Jan 18, 2012)

Whatever happened to the simple jerk string...?


----------



## jason bales (Jan 18, 2012)

killerv said:


> Whatever happened to the simple jerk string...?



technology same thing happened to the horse and wagon


----------



## madrabbit (Jan 18, 2012)

killerv said:


> Whatever happened to the simple jerk string...?



no batteries and dont get clogged.    Just sounds to simple if you ask me.


----------



## ducksmacker11 (Jan 18, 2012)

Explorer = crap 
They sell these at academy in macon i broke on in. The store checking it out and decided to buy one anyways just to see. Bought a fresh battery and slapped it in spun it to turn it on and nothing happened the metal paper thin contacts were not working and bent very easily it flew across the yard 100 ft farther than it ever swam.


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 18, 2012)

ducksmacker11 said:


> Explorer = crap
> They sell these at academy in macon i broke on in. The store checking it out and decided to buy one anyways just to see. Bought a fresh battery and slapped it in spun it to turn it on and nothing happened the metal paper thin contacts were not working and bent very easily it flew across the yard 100 ft farther than it ever swam.



Yeap i got 1 that was used once.May work better in a lake but don't ever think about using it in current.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 19, 2012)

That thing from Academy... a piece of junk.  Mine filled with water in about 1.5 seconds and fizzled out! Don't waste your time and money.  I took mine back to the store.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just use a jerk string and you'll have less aggravation and better results.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jan 24, 2012)

just make one with a bildge pump on the bottom of a keelless decoy with a drill battery and a blinker timer. i built one for 15 bucks. it works fine. i'll try to upload a pic.


----------

